# Craftsman restore project



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

Hope you are all having a good summer up till now.

I started my restore project on my craftsman model 71-52108-1

I took everything appart. I will attempt to repaint the body with some rustolium. Maybe orange or yellow. 

I want to replace the friction disk and impeller ball bearing. It's not turning too good.

Anyways just wanted to start a thread for this and will update as I go.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

good luck.....looks like a nice project!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looking forward to the progress


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on your project, it will be worth it when you're done. Obvious things are getting as much of that rust out of the metal prior to painting. I use wire brushes, abrasive blasting and things like Evaporust to undo the rust. Once that's done then it's onto a good primer and paint. 

It's well worth your time to fix it up as older machines are IMO better build than the newer ones.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

Got a new friction disk, a new auger bering and some paint. Its half way there.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a nice project, ... I just finished a repair/restore yesterday on a newer model Craftsman which someone gave me. Its the dark green model , #536.887250 ... 

Couple things to consider:


You might want to straighten the bottom of bucket before putting on the scrapper bar.


While auger assembly out, you might want to check to make sure those are proper shear pins, and not regular bolts.


Also, pull the shear pins and pull the augers, and lube the auger shafts so they are spinning freely. If they are rust welded on the shaft, you have to free them up or you will damage the auger gear case internals.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a photo of the Craftsman I just finished rebuilding, as well as a photo of my collection …


----------



## MLLS6750 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi am reading your post do you have a manual? I can't find mine I need parts sears craftsman snowblower 71-52108-1

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

go to searspartsdirect.com .....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF MLLS6750

I don't see it at the Sears site. Can try contacting them to see if something is available.

I found this site. I think it's in French but it does translate to English. - - > https://www.noticemanuel.com/Telecharger-manuel-PDF-CRAFTSMAN 71-52108-1.pdf

.


----------

